# كم عمر اللغة العربية؟



## Ectab

السلام عليكم
كنت ابحث عن عمر اللغة العربية ومتى نشأت لكن اغلب المصادر تتحدث عنها من ناحية دينية اي كونها لغة ادم و... لكني اريده بمصدر علمي 
وليست اللغة العربية الفصحى (القرآنية) بل بظهور اول اشكالها السامية القديمة


----------



## Peace123

هذا ما وجدت. 


ولكن ثمة أمر مدهش للغاية وهو أن الباحثين في تاريخ اللغة العربية يجزمون بأنه لا يعرف عن طفولة اللغة العربية شيء. وأقدم ما يعرف منها يصل إلى القرن الخامس الميلادي على أبعد تقدير. وهذه النصوص الأدبية المروية تمثل اللغة العربية في عنفوان اكتمالها



رابط الموضوع: نشأة اللغة العربية وتطورها وثباتها أمام التحديات


----------



## Ectab

شكراً


----------

